# Dog poop smell



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

Hello! A few weeks ago I managed to step in dog poop and get it in the drivers foot well of the car. After about an hour, I arrived at my destination and was
Able to immediately remove the bulk of the mess with some throw-away microfibres and some 100% IPA that I came across in my boot. (Wouldn't reccomend as the smell of IPA lingered for about 3 days) 

The smell was still appearing ocassiaonlly, particularly if the heaters were on. I took my mat out and gave it a spray with APC 1:10 and a decent wipe over with a wet sponge. The mat wasn't soaking but was quite damp. 

I've had my mat on the radiator for around a week as I kept forgetting to put it back. I just put it back this evening and the same whiffs are returning. 

Has anyone had a similar issue? How did you resolve it? If I put the Mat to my face I don't actually pick up any smells but it's quite likely to be the Mat as I noticed this as soon as I returned it to the car. I think I'm going to end up soaking the Mat fully and scrubbing it, while also giving the drivers carpet, plastic and pedals a wipe down. 

What I don't want to do is spend lots of money on random products but if someone has a strong reccomendation of a reasonably priced product, I'd be grateful. Maybe valet pro enzyme? 

I've also never had a detailer or valeter wash, steam or clean my interior so I don't know if that could be an option. Anyone got any ideas on a "typical" price? (My car is under 2 years old and apart from the occasional poop smell, the interior is in very good condition). 

Thanks!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi bud.

Have a look at Autosmart Bio Brisk. It's a biological cleaner specifically designed to deal with 'animal smells' among others.

https://autosmart.co.uk/products/cbio114l-biobrisk

Hope you get the smell sorted chum.

Good luck

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex29 (Apr 10, 2016)

I work for a transport company. A guy at a competitors company once complained of a smell of something terrible for months. Accused the owner/transport manager of not changing the various filters on the coach and that it was making him ill. No other driver reported the issue and no one could get to the bottom of it. This guy would ring our company, as he knew our boss quite well, and complain, would heavily criticise his boss about poor vehicle maintenance, which to be fair is true, but unrelated to the smell. 

A few months down the line he apologised. He realised that at some stage he had trod in sh*t and amazingly managed to get some on the inside of his shoe. He would keep these shoes in his boot of his coach and only wear them for driving. It took him months to realise the rotting smell he described was dog sh*t inside his own shoe. The man is a bloody idiot.

Not accusing you of the same of course but I’d just thoroughly check the door seals, the pedals, the base of the drivers seat, absolutely everywhere that even the smallest amount could be hiding. Good luck!


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

Thanks! Will do. Im definitely going to see to the pedals. They are often overlooked when I clean my interior.


----------



## Venkman (Apr 22, 2013)

I used 10ml of biological clothes washing liquid in 500ml of warm water to tackle dog vomit before when I had to get it sorted ASAP. Worked well, just be sure to use warm water (not hot) so the enzymes can work, plus let it dwell for as long as possible. Worth a go, and if still smells, step up to a dedicated biological cleaner as Cooks suggested.

Hope it goes well.


----------



## s70rjw (Apr 18, 2006)

I bought a second pair of mats for my car some years ago to see how much cleaning abuse they could take without shrinking or showing any signs of more robust methods.
APC at 1.10 worked in with a stiff brush followed by a rinse with a pressure washer had no lasting effect. I even threw one into the washing machine at liw temp and there was no apparent damage. 
I'm not suggesting putting your mat in with your socks, but in my experience (Subaru STI )mats took a lot of punishment with little side effect or shrinkage.


----------



## Lord Flashheart (May 5, 2011)

Not sure if it is available in the UK but I use Febreeze. Fabric care section of supermarkets. I have three cats so have some experience dealing with animal smells.


----------



## CSMART20 (Dec 20, 2017)

would running an odour eater through the AC / vents help with something like this?


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

".......He realised that at some stage he had trod in sh*t and amazingly managed to get some on the inside of his shoe......."

That's a special skill! :doublesho


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

Based on the above, I've gone for a good wipe down of all the plastics and foot pedals. I used a stick to get any junk from in between the grooves of the pedals. I just used dish soap and a sponge then wiped over the foam with water and removed with a towel. I've stuck the mat in the washer at 40'C for 1hr with bio soap and 'oxy pre wash' (basically what I could find under the sink). Hopefully that'll do the trick


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

This DIY jollop worked extremely well at saving a manky and smelly carpet


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

You need an enzyme, which will kill the bacteria and not just cover it up. Go to a janitorial supply store.


----------



## Bainie (Jul 30, 2006)

Zaflora , cotton fresh , kills the bacteria and the smell , good for puke as well !


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

Thanks for the responses guys. Used a bio detergent in the wash. Will see how it goes! If needed I'll get an enzyme based odour eliminator


----------



## wilkie1980 (Oct 21, 2011)

Once had to run an injured dog from the vets to the local animal shelter and he decided to relieve himself in the boot of the car....was a Freelander at the time. With all the meds he'd been pumped with, he made an almighty mess!
Anyway, I used AutoSmart Bio Brisk through the wet vac and was gone in minutes. The smell went and never returned


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

wilkie1980 said:


> Once had to run an injured dog from the vets to the local animal shelter and he decided to relieve himself in the boot of the car....was a Freelander at the time. With all the meds he'd been pumped with, he made an almighty mess!
> Anyway, I used AutoSmart Bio Brisk through the wet vac and was gone in minutes. The smell went and never returned


Cheers. I'll bare that in mind. It didn't seem to be widely available but i think there was a couple of bottles on ebay.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Benfr16 said:


> Cheers. I'll bare that in mind. It didn't seem to be widely available but i think there was a couple of bottles on ebay.


Have a look for your local rep. You'll be able to meet them and purchase from their van.

There's an Autosmart section on here - fire a post in there and ask for the details of your area rep.

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

Cy-Zuki said:


> This DIY jollop worked extremely well at saving a manky and smelly carpet AMAZING Way To SUPER CLEAN The NASTIEST Carpet ! - YouTube


Just out of interest, have you ever tried this or similar? Did you experience issues with damp smells afterwards pretty full on with that water and not the best removal technique.


----------



## Alex29 (Apr 10, 2016)

slim_boy_fat said:


> ".......He realised that at some stage he had trod in sh*t and amazingly managed to get some on the inside of his shoe......."
> 
> That's a special skill! :doublesho


The man is a special kind of idiot. I like him, he means well, but seriously dim sometimes.


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

> Just out of interest, have you ever tried this or similar? Did you experience issues with damp smells afterwards pretty full on with that water and not the best removal technique.


Well I was lucky in that I had a) binned the under felt in the rear cargo area, b)
the rear carpet has a plastic backing and c) I removed it from the car.

I used a power washer to thoroughly rinse the mat. Hung it over the fence and it was dry in a few hours (Cyprus remember) the inside of the car I did similar i did use the power washer too (what a mess!!) and that took about three days WITH UNDER FELT to dry and now the car is sweet smelling without the aid for car fresheners.

I do admit if you tried that in the UK it would take a year to dry out but drastic measures were needed. Otherwise, I would have needed to replace all the carpets.


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

Haha fair enough. I guess if you're at the stage of needed a potential replacement, there's no harm in trying. I'll give this one a miss for now


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Cy-Zuki said:


> This DIY jollop worked extremely well at saving a manky and smelly carpet AMAZING Way To SUPER CLEAN The NASTIEST Carpet ! - YouTube


Don't think I'll be trying that any time soon - what about all the wiring which runs under the carpets and the associated connector blocks etc......? :doublesho


----------

